# Pecora



## DickHavana

Hola, ciao:
Sé que "pecora" significa "oveja". Pero para "borrego" y "cordero"... ¿qué palabra se emplearía?

Muchas gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

*Oveja -- pecora

Borrego -- agnello

Cordero -- agnello / agnellino*

_Borrego _y _cordero _se traducen de la misma manera en italiano; a lo mejor para diferenciar, podrías utilizar para *cordero*,el correspondiente "_agnellino_".


----------



## ergaster

Qué diferencia hay entre cordero y borrego en español?
En italiano un agnello es un cordero de menos de 12 meses. 
El macho adulto se llama ariete (carnero) o montone (morueco).
Me falta el borrego...cuántos años tienes?


----------



## claudine2006

ergaster said:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre cordero y borrego en español?
> En italiano un _agnello_ es un cordero de menos de 12 meses.
> El macho adulto se llama ariete (carnero) o montone (morueco).
> Me falta el borrego...¿cuántos años tiene?


----------



## Cecilio

ergaster said:


> Me falta el borrego...cuántos años tienes?



¿A quién le haces la pregunta, a algún borrego?...


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> ¿A quién le haces la pregunta, a algún borrego?...


Ha sido un pequeño error de nuestro amigo (que seguro no vive en Andalucía)....ya está corregido.  
A menos que no haya algún borrego por aquí que quiera contestar...


----------



## DickHavana

ergaster said:


> Me falta el borrego...cuántos años tienex?



Lo cierto es que el borrego no sé cuántos años tiene, y el pobrecillo está colgado boca abajo en una carnicería. La verdad es que yo tampoco sé mucho la diferencia entre cordero y borrego. Según la DRAE un borrego es un cordero de uno a dos años y un cordero un hijo de la oveja (el padre debe dar igual ) menor de un año

_Grazie mille a tutti _y un saludo


----------



## sabrinita85

DickHavana said:


> Lo cierto es que el borrego no sé cuántos años tiene, y el pobrecillo está colgado boca abajo en una carnicería, pero si hay distintas formas de denominarlo en Italia sería interesante que las dijeras
> 
> _Grazie mille a tutti _y un saludo


Pos... yo no soy experta de carnicería, pero lo que sé es que estas dos palabras (_borrego _y _cordero_) se traducen por _agnello_.


----------



## irene.acler

sabrinita85 said:


> Pos... yo no soy experta de carnicería, pero lo que sé es que estas dos palabras (_borrego _y _cordero_) se traducen por _agnello_.



Se dice "traducir por"??


----------



## Cecilio

sabrinita85 said:


> Pos... yo no soy experta en carnicerías, pero lo que sé es que estas dos palabras (_borrego _y _cordero_) se traducen por _agnello_.



Due piccole correzioni, Sabri.

A proposito, ho cercato la parola "borrego" nel dizionario e mi da una traduzione che non conoscevo: "pecorone". Ma questa parola ha soltanto un senso negativo, no?


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Due piccole correzioni, Sabri.
> 
> A proposito, ho cercato la parola "borrego" nel dizionario e mi da una traduzione che non conoscevo: "pecorone". Ma questa parola ha soltanto un senso negativo, no?


Anche; in senso figurato indica qualcuno che segue ciò che fa la massa, senza pensare con il proprio cervello.


----------



## DickHavana

irene.acler said:


> Se dice "traducir por"??



"Se traduce como...", "equivale a..."...
No lo veo mal dicho.


----------



## sabrinita85

irene.acler said:


> Se dice "traducir por"??


Io sapevo di sì ...



Cecilio said:


> Due piccole correzioni, Sabri.
> 
> A proposito, ho cercato la parola "borrego" nel dizionario e mi da una traduzione che non conoscevo: "pecorone". Ma questa parola ha soltanto un senso negativo, no?


Ah gracias, en efecto tenía unas dudas sobre la preposición.
Pecorone, sí, como dice Claudine, es figurado.


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Se dice "traducir por"??



Sarebbe più normale dire "traducir como".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Sarebbe più normale dire "traducir como".




Y "traducir con"? Como suena?


----------



## DickHavana

irene.acler said:


> Y "traducir con"? Como suena?



Sinceramente, fatal.
No tiene mucho sentido. Queda mejor "traducir por...", pero la más exacta es "traducir como.."


----------



## irene.acler

DickHavana said:


> Sinceramente, fatal.
> No tiene mucho sentido. Queda mejor "traducir por...", pero la más exacta es "traducir como.."



Muchas gracias!


----------



## DickHavana

Por cierto.
La palabra "mala pécora" tiene en castellano (español) unas connotaciones muy negativas.
¿Supongo que en Italia también?


----------



## ergaster

Uh, pobrecito, no sabía...personalmente no me gusta comer crias.
En italiano no hay esta distinción, si no en Roma, donde hay _abbacchio._ Pero creo que sabrinita sabe más que yo sobre la cocina romana. 

P.s. mi español es de un nivel básico


----------



## sabrinita85

DickHavana said:


> Por cierto.
> La palabra "mala pécora" tiene en castellano (español) unas connotaciones muy negativas.
> ¿Supongo que en Italia también?


Aquí se dice "pecora nera".


----------



## DickHavana

La verdad es que ya está dando lana esta oveja


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Aquí se dice "pecora nera".


Il nostro pecora nera corrisponde allo spagnolo _oveja negra_.


----------



## DickHavana

claudine2006 said:


> Il nostro pecora nera corrisponde allo spagnolo _oveja negra_.



"Mala pécora" tiene connotaciones mucho más negativas. Se refiere a "mujer taimada y astuta, mala, "bicharraca" y también a prostituta.


----------



## Cecilio

claudine2006 said:


> Il nostro pecora nera corrisponde allo spagnolo _oveja negra_.



Sì, una "mala pécora" è un'altra cosa. Oggigiorno non si usa tanto, ma suona divertente. Come "cacho perro" o "putón verbenero".


----------



## claudine2006

DickHavana said:


> "Mala pécora" tiene connotaciones mucho más negativas. Se refiere a "mujer taimada y astuta, mala, "bicharraca" y también a prostituta.


Sì, infatti.  Volevo sottolineare che _mala pécora_ non corrisponde al nostro pecora nera.


----------

